# Can You Tell If A Man Ejaculates?



## 2011butterfly

I am convinced that my partner does not ejaculate. The reason I say this is because I never see his semen or anything. Is this normal or not??


----------



## emandnige

Hi hun, I can nearly always tell if OH does one purely cause it stops lol but too cause if i was to stand up straight after it kinda trickles out. 

Does he say he does? are you any different in the morning when you wipe TMI i know?


----------



## seabean

WARNING - MY ANSWER CONTAINS TMI :)
My hunch is that he doesn't - b/c if he did you would know it. There may be exceptions w/ men who have low sperm count problems - I'm not sure. But there is no missing normal semen...there's a ton of it and it can be quite a mess. Even if I hold my legs up for a while, there will still be plenty that comes out eventually over the next 30 minutes to an hour. Have you not asked him about this? He would know...b/c honestly, 99% of men masturbate at some point in their life. There is something called "dry ejaculation", so maybe google that? Best of luck to you! I think the best place to start is an honest conversation with your partner.


----------



## 2011butterfly

He says he does come but for the 2 years we've been together I've never seen it (like I have with my ex-bf) I don't know whether it's because he's not that experienced sexually that he doesn't realise any different. When I have said this to him (that I never see or feel his come) he says he did come. I will bring it up again and see if he does when he masturbates. Just googled dry ejaculation - think might ask him not to masturbate and leave sex for a few weeks and take it from there.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

I'm sorry hon, but I don't think that's normal. For two years, you haven't seen his semen/ejaculation? At all? You would most likely know when he ejaculates inside of you. *TMI* you can feel it sometimes. If not that, then when he pulls out, it most likely will run out of you. Stand up right after sex, and see if anything runs out. Or hell, stick a finger in there and feel around. You'll definitely know if he did or not.


----------



## jrowenj

I have to agree with SeaBean and lovebot...It's messy and most of the time will drip out of you... you never noticed that??? how about next time you have sex, ask him to pull out right before he ejaculates so you can see it for yourself!! or give him a hand job... sorry if its TMI, but if I were you I would NEED TO KNOW!


----------



## Leafy

I agree you'd know if he did! Hope you can sort things out xxx


----------



## 2011butterfly

Oh dear. Think I'm gonna have to nag him to go see his doctors. Which if it was left to OH he'll avoid it for as long as possible.


----------



## 2011butterfly

jrowenj said:


> I have to agree with SeaBean and lovebot...It's messy and most of the time will drip out of you... you never noticed that??? how about next time you have sex, ask him to pull out right before he ejaculates so you can see it for yourself!! or give him a hand job... sorry if its TMI, but if I were you I would NEED TO KNOW!

Thanx for that, might try it until I SEE it!!


----------



## hunni12

Usually when mines does it gets all slippery afterwards and some comes enough to give me a slippery butt crack.


----------



## jrowenj

hunni12 said:


> Usually when mines does it gets all slippery afterwards and some comes enough to give me a slippery butt crack.

:rofl: Amen to that!!!!! and it def has a bleachy odor to it!


----------



## hunni12

jrowenj said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Usually when mines does it gets all slippery afterwards and some comes enough to give me a slippery butt crack.
> 
> :rofl: Amen to that!!!!! and it def has a bleachy odor to it!Click to expand...

I hate that lol. I tell him every time " do not give me no slippery butt crack!". It never fails that he does haha.


----------



## seabean

Yeah, to the Drs, ASAP. Although many male issues come down to "performance anxiety". I'm not sure if this is one of those things, but making a super huge deal out of it could make it worse. I would be sensitive in how you approach it, but it definitely needs to be addressed. Without ejaculation it's impossible to conceive! 


It IS bleachy smelling, I never thought if it like that, but that's totally what it smells like!


----------



## Emma11511

If he's insisting he does, ask him if it would turn him on to come somewhere else, like on your boobs or bum, or even in your mouth! Then it would just seem like you were asking him to do that, instead of giving him even more anxiety, if that makes sense?


----------



## jrowenj

Emma11511 said:


> If he's insisting he does, ask him if it would turn him on to come somewhere else, like on your boobs or bum, or even in your mouth! Then it would just seem like you were asking him to do that, instead of giving him even more anxiety, if that makes sense?

I was gonna suggest that but didnt wanna seem raunchy lol!!! Seriously a good idea


----------



## Emma11511

jrowenj said:


> Emma11511 said:
> 
> 
> If he's insisting he does, ask him if it would turn him on to come somewhere else, like on your boobs or bum, or even in your mouth! Then it would just seem like you were asking him to do that, instead of giving him even more anxiety, if that makes sense?
> 
> I was gonna suggest that but didnt wanna seem raunchy lol!!! Seriously a good ideaClick to expand...

Lol, my OH always does it now. His excuse is that they've done they're job 'up there', so they can go wherever he wants now! Cheeky sod.


----------



## mommyofjeff12

Sorry to hear this hun but I agree that you could tell if a man does or not, or should I say that women can fake but men can not. I always know when DH does, tmi warning, but I can feel when his penis does the throbbing thing when he ejaculates and I always do, so if he didn't and said he did I would know he was lying, hope this helps and I hope things get better sweetie :)


----------



## LoveCakes

Yep, I can feel him coming inside me too and feel the semen running down my leg after. eww, never thought I'd be typing that on the internet.

I agree with the other girls, get him to come somewhere else for a change. My OH LOVES coming on my boobs.


----------



## 2011butterfly

After speaking to him he's sure that he's fine, and he doesn't see it as a problem. So I'm beginning to think that he might just have delayed ejaculation or something when we have sex.

I might just ask him to do what you've said emma, at least then we'll know whether he should actually go doctors or if there's no need.

I suppose for now we're ok cause we're NTNP and just laid back, but eventually it could become a problem of pure frustration.


----------



## inpghttc

Butterfly...he may "finish" inside you...I wouldn't rule that out yet. Yes, sometimes it will run out a little but I have NEVER had a bunch run down my leg or anywhere else. If I stay in bed long enough, nothing comes out...I think each case is different. And, my dh had a SA and it turned out that he is above average!


----------



## inpghttc

Oh ...and another idea...I know with my DH, after he does...even if he doesn't pull out right away, he always can squeeze a little more out wth his hand...maybe have him do that and see if some residual comes out....I always know he does when that happens :)


----------



## 2011butterfly

inpghttc said:


> Butterfly...he may "finish" inside you...I wouldn't rule that out yet. Yes, sometimes it will run out a little but I have NEVER had a bunch run down my leg or anywhere else. If I stay in bed long enough, nothing comes out...I think each case is different. And, my dh had a SA and it turned out that he is above average!

Thanx for that. At least I know that we're not always supposed to feel like we have a tap of excess sperm running down our legs :winkwink:


----------



## mellywelly

I cant say my dh's runs down my leg, but you definately know its there, and if you go to the loo after and wipe its all there. I can also feel the 'twitching' inside as it comes out. I have never had sex and not known if he's ejaculated or not, it does sound like there is some sort of problem. I think asking him to do it somewhere else on your body is a great idea.


----------



## 2011butterfly

I think for me now I need to SEE confirmation, just to be sure, so I will try anything and everything. For all I know he could be fine. But still need that confirmation. Unless I get a :BFP: there you go think that'll be the ultimate confirmation


----------



## inpghttc

I don't feel it during BD at all!!!


----------



## lilyV

2011butterfly... google 'delayed ejaculation'. If you think your man has this, depending on the reasons why he's got it, it could be a very serious problem (when it comes to ejaculating inside you for pregnancy). This is typically psychological and takes several or more years to overcome... although I haven't heard of anyone who's over come it. I had a bf who had this. He had gone to see a specialist with his old gf several years before him and I met. I've also had a few gfs who had bfs with this... So on the 'good news' side, if this is what he's got, he's not the only one out there.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delayed_ejaculation

Best of luck to you and be strong and make your judgements based on out of what you want out of life. this condition is extremely frustrating so try to be patient.


----------



## kiki04

Adding to the tmi here... :rofl: Is he quite "large"? :rofl: If so his 'deposits' will be further up in you giving it less chance to drip out. 

Sorry had to ask lol


----------



## 2011butterfly

kiki04 said:


> Adding to the tmi here... :rofl: Is he quite "large"? :rofl: If so his 'deposits' will be further up in you giving it less chance to drip out.

:rofl: Now I'm hoping that he's *so large beyond belief,* more than one can imagine, that his 'deposits' are in my 'bank account' safe in an 'investment'! :rofl:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Have you ever given him oral or masturbated him to see if he can ejaculate? Sorry that's a bit TMI of a question but that would be a good starting ground.

You should really be able to see the semen, depending on how much he ejaculates that is. What goes up must come down, quite literally, and I can always see OH's!


----------



## lisap2008

It could be that he is finishing inside but his semen volume is low so your not noticing .some men have large semen volume up to 10ml and some can have as little as 1ml which is like a drop. I would do what Emma suggests just to see for yourself and possibly look into having him go in for a SA.


----------



## jrowenj

Hows it going?? get any proof?!


----------



## obtenerunsixx

Does he masturbate a lot? If so, he might be significantly reducing his semen volume and thus making it unnoticeable after sex. *TMI* I tend to hold in my guy's semen very well (sometimes it will drip down my butt), but if I laugh or cough some of it will gush out. And if you go to the bathroom afterwards, you can kind of see whitish streaks in the toilet, and of course you'll see what looks like EWCM on the toilet paper and it'll smell like bleach. 

Also, for me, one of the greatest indications of orgasm is how dramatic he acts when it happens. I don't think he could ever fake all of his body spasms and facial expressions. :haha:


----------



## hello_kitty_t

I had this same question with my hubby. I had seen his semen plenty as we used the withdraw method and it would sometimes go on my tummy.  This month we started TTC and I never could tell if he "finished" or not. (He said he did.) I asked my friend and she said she can always tell when her hubby does and it leaks out and is a mess. So anyway I started wondering. (I always stayed laid down after BD as to not let it leak out.) After my O was long gone and we BD, I would go to the bathroom right afterwards and then I did see that it leaked out and I could tell when I wiped that it was on the toilet paper. Maybe you can try that? I know it's not ideal to go let it leak out when you are around O, but when you aren't at a fertile day, see if you can squeeze any out. (LOL sounds so gross but we're all on the same topic here.)


----------



## LittleBunnie

I've always been able to tell when my DH finishes. It kind of, throbs?.. & the leaky stuff as well. :hugs: I hope everything turns out okay for you!


----------



## wannab_amommi

oh there is a distinct a to me bleach kind of smell (Bleach is what it has always smelt like to me yuck!!! I am assuming cause I dislike the two scents)...... and there will deff be a mess..


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sperm that smells of bleach!?! What does bleach smell like over there in the US!? I've certainly never smelt any that smelt of bleach :lol:


----------



## 2011butterfly

Any advice on how I can convince OH to visit the doctors? He doesn't want anything to knock his male-ego, so I have to say it to him in a way that will make him realise that, it's not a major problem, but just a check-up!
Would it be better for him to go for a sperm count or just a 'see where his sperm is'

TIA


----------



## lisap2008

2011butterfly said:


> Any advice on how I can convince OH to visit the doctors? He doesn't want anything to knock his male-ego, so I have to say it to him in a way that will make him realise that, it's not a major problem, but just a check-up!
> Would it be better for him to go for a sperm count or just a 'see where his sperm is'
> 
> TIA

If he is on board with TTC , just tell him getting a semen analysis is a normal thing that most men get done when TTC. its better to know if there is a issue then to assume things are normal and find out years later they are not.
if he does not want to go in perhaps try the home sperm test , its not going to tell you as much as getting a semen analysis would though.


----------



## 2011butterfly

[/QUOTE]If he is on board with TTC , just tell him getting a semen analysis is a normal thing that most men get done when TTC. its better to know if there is a issue then to assume things are normal and find out years later they are not.
if he does not want to go in perhaps try the home sperm test , its not going to tell you as much as getting a semen analysis would though.[/QUOTE]

Thanx! We're not TTC at the moment so it'll be the case of trying to get him to act now rather than later.
I've never heard of a home sperm test, could I get one from boots??


----------



## lisap2008

> Thanx! We're not TTC at the moment so it'll be the case of trying to get him to act now rather than later.
> I've never heard of a home sperm test, could I get one from boots??

I am not sure if its sold in boots I am in the US ,
but here is the link to the test https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/spermcheck-fertility.html

it would be alot less stressful on him then going in for a SA.


----------

